# Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?



## hardliner (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe meinen Teich neu aufgebaut und eine __ Sumpfdotterblume hinein gesetzt.
Wie kann ich die Pflanze zurückschneiden, damit ich evtl. eine zweite Blüte bekomme?
Gruß
Ecki


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Ecki,
Ich schneide nur die verblühten Triebe ab,sonst geht alle Kraft in die Samen,dann kommen oft nochmal neue Blüten, das ist aber ohne Garantie, Gruß Werner


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi Ecki,

Sumpfdotterblumen schneidet man im allgemeinen nicht. Die ziehen im Sommer ein und ein nochmaliges blühen (remotieren) kommt daher für die Pflanze nicht in Frage. Du kannst aber die einzelnen Blütenstengel abschneiden wenn Du eine Selbstaussaat verhindern möchtest. Es können bis zum einziehen aber immer noch mal ein paar Blüten nachkommen, aber eine neue Vollblüte ist bei Frühlingsblühern nicht drin 

MfG Frank


----------



## MonaNelly (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ecki,
> 
> Sumpfdotterblumen schneidet man im allgemeinen nicht. Die ziehen im Sommer ein und ein nochmaliges blühen (remotieren) kommt daher für die Pflanze nicht in Frage. Du kannst aber die einzelnen Blütenstengel abschneiden wenn Du eine Selbstaussaat verhindern möchtest. Es können bis zum einziehen aber immer noch mal ein paar Blüten nachkommen, aber eine neue Vollblüte ist bei Frühlingsblühern nicht drin
> 
> MfG Frank



selbstaussaat wäre mal toll, dann müsste ich keine pflanzen mehr kaufen jedes jahr^^ meine hat noch nie ausgesäht, obwohl ich sie schon jahre lang habe.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (16. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*



__ Knoblauchkröte schrieb:
			
		

> Sumpfdotterblumen schneidet man im allgemeinen nicht. Die ziehen im Sommer ein und ein nochmaliges blühen (remotieren) kommt daher für die Pflanze nicht in Frage.


Die ziehen im Sommer ein? Das kann ich aber von meiner nicht behaupten. Wenn ich an letzten Sommer denke, eine wunderbare und prächtge Pflanze!
Aber das Sumpfdotterblumen ein zweites mal im Herbst blühen können hab ich auch schon mal gehört. 
Obs stimmt?


----------



## hardliner (19. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Danke für Eure Antworten, ich habs irgendwo im Netz gelesen, dass die Pflanzen eine schwächere Herbstblüte haben können.
Ich werd mal sehen, dass ich die Samen einsammle und neue Pflanzen anziehe.


----------



## Teichfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi 

vor einigen Jahren bin ich über die schwäbische Alb gefahren und habe gedacht, ich hätte mich verguckt. Aber nein, mitten im November wuchs am Straßenrand eine Sumpfdotterblume, die Blüte. Ich glaube allerdings ebenfalls nicht, dass eine 2. Vollblüte möglich ist. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Standortbedingungen einfach für eine einzelne zusätzliche Blüte günstig waren. Übrigens habe ich bisher ausschließlich auf der schwäbischen Alb (Urach, Münsingen) Sumpfdotterblumen in Natura sehen können.

@Mona-Nelly,
deine Pflanze hat mit Sicherheit schon selbst ausgesät, du hast von der Aussaat nur kein Ergebnis erhalten, da die Samen eben nicht die Bedingungen vorgefunden haben, die sie gerne gehabt hätten.
Vor 3 Jahren habe ich einen ganzen Batzen voll Samen aufgefangen und danach in Anzuchterde gesteckt. Da sind viele kleine Pflänzchen draus geworden. Die einzige Arbeit, die es kostete war, den Behälter nass zu halten. Dieses Jahr möchte ich das gerne auch wieder tun, da ich durch Umstrukturierungsmaßnahmen mehr Pflanzen brauche.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi Markus,

die Blüte wird bei den Frühjahrsblüher durch den Sonnenstand ausgelöst, nicht direkt von der Temperatur (Beleuchtungsdauer - Tage werden länger und wärmer = Winter ist vorbei Zeit zum blühen). Im Herbst kann es dann sein das bei kürzer werdenden Tage und passender Temperatur einige Pflanzen ein weitersmal "denken" (sie ihre passende Beleuchtungsmenge bekommen) das der Winter vorbei ist (machen ja ne Sommerruhe durch und das ist auch nix anderes wie ne Winterruhe). 
Manche Zuchtformen der Sumpfdotterblume bleiben länger grün als die wilden, gerade wenn sie in einer etwas dunkleren Ecke sitzen und der Sommer so warm und trocken wie der letzte war

MfG Frank


----------



## Juleli (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Tja - und heute stand bei uns in der Zeitung, dass Sumpfdotterblumen gefährdet sind in ihrem Bestand. Das ist wirklich schade! Aber - so meine Ma - "wir tun was dagegen!". Wir haben ja drei Stück im Gartenteich drin und hoffentlich bald noch mehr. Bei der nächsten Blüte werde ich dann auch mal schauen, dass ich von den Samen welche eintopfe.


----------



## Teichfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi Frank,

da könntest du wohl in der Tat recht haben.  


Grüße aus dem Sumpfdotter, Markus


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Juleli,

diese Exemplare dann aber bitte nicht irgendwo auswildern.

Viele der Teichpflanzen sind unterdessen auch züchterisch bearbeitet oder stammen aus einer anderen Gegend, sodass man damit die natürliche Flora verfälschen würde.

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass Du sie im Flohmarkt reißend loswerden würdest, wenn sie zu viel werden.


----------



## sanne76 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,

muss mich mal grad zum Thema melden,da wir hier einen riesigen Kreisverkehr hinbekommen muss und müssen jede Menge wilde Sumpfdotterblumen das Feld räumen 
Denn jedes Jahr im Frühjahr blühte die ganze sumpfige Wiese gelb und jetzt wirds zugeteert,eine schande,habe mir überlegt einige Pflanzen von dort noch zuretten und bei mir am Teich zu pflanzen,ist das auch verboten,ich meine sie sind gefährdet ,aber bevor sie alle restlos platt gemacht werden........
Was würdet Ihr da machen...
Vielleicht sollte ich da Samen ernten gehen??

MfG Sanne


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi Sanne,

die Entnahme aus der freien Natur ist verboten. Aber wenn sie eh weggebaggert werden, hätte ich da keine Hemmungen. Ich hätte nur Angst, dass ich mir irgendwas einschleppe, was ich nicht möchte...

Deshalb wären Samen die bessere Methode.


----------



## sanne76 (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Christine,

wann kann ich denn erkennen das der Samen reif zum ernten ist?Habe sowas noch nie gemacht!?Muss ich da auf was bestimmtes achten?Müssen die Kapseln sich erst verfärben oder direkt wenn die Blühte weg ist??

MfG Sanne


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Sanne, 

wenn Du weisst das weggebaggert wird, dann weisst Du doch sicher auch wer der Auftraggeber ist !? 
Vorher fragen ist immer besser. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi Sanne,

meistens werden die nicht gleichzeitig reif. Es dauert noch etwas, nachdem die Blütenblätter abgefallen sind. Schwillt an und sieht dann aus wie Sternanis. Wenn es reif ist, trocknet es ab und dann platzt es. Vielleicht nimmst Du eine ganze Pflanze und läßt die in einer ruhigen Ecke vor sich hin reifen....Ein Topf ohne Löcher - also schön feucht - sollte reichen.


----------



## Teichfreund (20. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi Sanne,

ist bei euch evtl. ein Naturschutzverein (NABU, BUND etc.) in der Nähe, von dem du einen Ansprechpartner anhauen könntest? Dann könnte da ja vielleicht ein Arbeitseinsatz gemacht werden und somit die Sache legal ablaufen. Wäre ja schon schade um die Pflanzen. Je nachdem, wie viele bei euch in der Region vorkommen, könnte dann wirklich versucht werden, an anderer Stelle einen neuen Bestand aufzubauen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## Juleli (21. Mai 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

@ Annett: Ich bin weit davon entfernt die Sumpfdotterblumen irgendwo auszusetzen. Im Moment bin ich froh darüber, wenn sie schön wachsen und wachsen und wachsen und wenn sie mir dann irgendwann in ein paar Jahren über den Kopf wachsen (oder zu viele geworden sind), dann schneid ich sie halt ab und sie kommen auf den Komposthaufen.


----------



## hardliner (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal einen Rat.
Ich hab jetzt ein paar Samen und die würd ich gerne anziehen.
Wie solln ich dabei vorgehen?
Soll ich einen kleinen Topf nehmen und die Samen in feuchte Blumenerde drücken? Den Top dann ins Wasser des Teiches ans Ufer stellen?
Oder den Topf besser ausserhalb des Teiches an einen halbschattigen Platz stellen und feucht halten?


----------



## Teichfreund (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi Ecki,

ich habe das mal in Anzuchterde probiert und werde das dieses Jahr auch wieder tun, da ich jetzt auch einige Samen gesammelt habe. Leicht angedrückt und schön nass gehalten, sind einige Pflänzchen angegangen. Wie lange das gedauert hat, weis ich allerdings nicht mehr.

Grüße, Markus


----------



## hardliner (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hallo Markus,
danke für Deinen Hinweis.
Ich werds mal mit normaler Erde probieren, ausserdem hab ich noch ein Mini-Gewächshaus, da stell ich die Pöttchen rein.
Mal schauen was draus wird.
Ich werd berichten obs geklappt hat.


----------



## waterman (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe dieses Jahr erstmalig eine Sumpfdotterblume und dachte die ist mehrjährig, kommt also nächstes Jahr wieder. Stimmt das nicht? Oder geht es hier um echte Vermehrung?
Gruß
Wil


----------



## hardliner (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Die Sumpfdotterblume ist mehrjährig, ich will nur versuchen die Samen der Blume anzuziehen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

Hi Ecki,

die Aussaat aber unbedingt im Winter drausen stehen lassen, die meißten heimischen Ranunculaceen sind Kaltkeimer  und müssen daher die Winterwitterung erleben um nächstes Frühjahr keimen zu können

MfG Frank


----------



## hardliner (2. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Sumpfdotterblume zurückschneiden?*

danke für den tipp,  ich werde die pflanzen - sollten die angehen - zurück in meinen teich setzen.


----------

